# Kong Treats and Other Treats for Puppies



## zippity (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi,

If we decide to switch the type of kibble meals our puppy eats, I know that we'll need to slowly transition to the new food by mixing it in with his old food. Does the same go for treats and for people-food? Do we need to slowly introduce one new treat type at a time and then wait a couple of days before trying a different one? Or since it's just small amounts, is it generally ok to try a few different treats and see what the puppy likes?

Also, I've read lots of great things about the fillable Kong chew toys. What are your thoughts on the Kong Easy Treat filling (that comes in a container that looks like Cheez-Whiz) and the other Kong treats? Are they healthy for puppies/dogs or would you recommend using something different in the Kong toys?

Thanks!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Re: Kong treats - I haven't tried the cheese whiz type stuff, but I did get the kong cookies (or whatever they're called) - but in reality, I don't think they fit the kong very well so I don't use them. Usually I just use a little peanut butter (just enough to keep things stuck together) and his normal kibble - mix the kibble with the peanut butter then stuff the kong.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

So this is probably going to seem really obvious to most people but I didn’t figure it out at first. Most suggestions about the Kong involve stuffing it, so I tried it a couple of times with our puppy’s favorite treats and kibble and both peanut butter and yogurt, which he loves. I thought it was so weird that he wasn’t into it after everything I heard! At some point I saw some clip of someone sticking loose kibble in the Kong and then when the puppy plays with it, some of it pops out on the floor. I just assumed the puppy is supposed to dig it out, but he hadn’t figured that part out yet. Once I put a few loose treats in it a few times, and he figured out how to roll it around, I could gradually “stuff” it a little more and he understood. 

First time puppy owner, obviously!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*overstuffed*



EvaE1izabeth said:


> So this is probably going to seem really obvious to most people but I didn't figure it out at first. Most suggestions about the Kong involve stuffing it, so I tried it a couple of times with our puppy's favorite treats and kibble and both peanut butter and yogurt, which he loves. I thought it was so weird that he wasn't into it after everything I heard! At some point I saw some clip of someone sticking loose kibble in the Kong and then when the puppy plays with it, some of it pops out on the floor. I just assumed the puppy is supposed to dig it out, but he hadn't figured that part out yet. Once I put a few loose treats in it a few times, and he figured out how to roll it around, I could gradually "stuff" it a little more and he understood.
> 
> First time puppy owner, obviously!


That's a good idea. I've never done that, but I have 'overstuffed' the Kong - so that there is peanut butter (and/or peanut butter smeared kibble) spilling out of the top of the kong. Once they start licking that they figure out really quickly that the good stuff extends inside.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I had a short video I wish I could post of little Zoey, at less than 3 pounds, training me to get the kibble out of her IQ ball. You do have to show them how it is done. I find myself upending the Kongs and puzzle balls for them still, especially if I notice they are sniffing the socks on my feet with interest. Joy is so wild about the IQ ball that after a few minutes I have to take it away to ease the barking.

This was Zoey asking for a toy with food inside instead.


----------



## zippity (Jan 15, 2018)

These tips are helpful, thank you! 

Marni - Zoey is adorable! I will have to check out that IQ ball too.


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

zippity said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also, I've read lots of great things about the fillable Kong chew toys. What are your thoughts on the Kong Easy Treat filling (that comes in a container that looks like Cheez-Whiz) and the other Kong treats? Are they healthy for puppies/dogs or would you recommend using something different in the Kong toys?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello! When I first got my puppy we bought the "kong" filling, I then realized it is just piled with chemical and really not good for your dog. It's way better to use an alternative for stuffing, I like to use the Royal Canin "puppy loaf" it comes in a can and is like a paste type consistency. There is alot of alternatives that are much healthier and better for your pup I also like to just use dog safe peanut butter.

Hope this helps


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

Another suggestion for a treat filling is a generous smear of cheap liverwurst/pate’

I have also bought the Kong whipped cheese for Paddington. He loves it, but it does appear very artificial to me.


----------



## zippity (Jan 15, 2018)

I had a feeling the Kong filling wasn't that great, but I've never seen it in person, so I wasn't sure. Thank you for the alternative filling ideas!


----------

